# well my season starts on the 18th of this month



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

well the early muzzleloader starts on the 18th of this month and im really pyched! i got my first deer last year with a .243. do you guys have any tips or techniques you could share with a young hunter like me. thanks, Rex. :sniper: :beer:


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

get out there and kill something is all i have to say. Preferably in the wild this round :beer:


----------



## madmedic32 (Sep 15, 2008)

lol and try not to shoot the black and white deer lol farmers get mad


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

lol. i wont shoot the farmers goat! lol.


----------

